# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Detyre ne web programming

## AngelinA3

Pershendetje!! Mund te me ndihmoni me nje detyre ne web programming . Nje imazh me ikonen e folderit duhet te shfaqet tek serveri ne momentin e klikimit te butonit "download"/Go. Nje kopje e ketij imazhi duhet te levize me shpejtesine e llogaritur qe eshte 1MB(dmth ketij mesazhi i duhet 400sek te kalonte nga serveri client ) deri te klienti  & te zhduket ne momentin qe mberrin tek klienti.dmth ky folder duhet te levize ne menyre vizuale si nje linje interneti.
Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

